# Ipod Connections?



## Maoziyboy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello, I am in the process of connecting my ipod to my car stereo (stock) and there is one connection that I need. Either from the back of the radio to rca or from the cd changer pre-installed wire to rca. I have seen pictures of this product and see it on online stores and they seem to be around 65 bucks. However the connection seems to be really easy from the cd changer wire to RCA. Does anyone know how to maybe make this connection at home or does anyone know where I can get a very inexpensive connection. Or if you have any help/advice for me please let me know.

thank you very much

fellow VW driver


----------



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (Maoziyboy)*

Maybe a bently manual...i dont have one but it might have the wire diagram so that u are able to tell whats what in there and im sure u can make it but your time and effort might be way more then 65$ i know blitzsafe makes one i dunno the price though it might be cheaper....GL


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (VeeDubleUGti Vr6)*

I would just bite the bullet and pick up the Blitzsafe adapter. You can get it for $60 at http://www.singhmotorwerks.com. 
I'm pretty sure the Blitzsafe adapter isn't simply just some wiring, there are other components inside the box that help trick the headunit into thinking there's a changer installed.
*edit:* It was singhmotorwerks, not autowerks. My mistake.


_Modified by Schnell GTI at 8:41 AM 1-3-2005_


----------



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (Schnell GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schnell GTI* »_I would just bite the bullet and pick up the Blitzsafe adapter. You can get it for $60 at http://www.singhautowerks.com. 
I'm pretty sure the Blitzsafe adapter isn't simply just some wiring, there are other components inside the box that help trick the headunit into thinking there's a changer installed.

Order the adapter at http://www.enfigmotorsport.com and all it is is plug into the cd changer connection and then run an rca cable to the front of the car into your ipod.


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (vdubsteez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsteez* »_Order the adapter at http://www.enfigmotorsport.com and all it is is plug into the cd changer connection and then run an rca cable to the front of the car into your ipod.

Or, like I already posted, you can get it for $5 cheaper at singhmotorwerks








Also, you don't have to mount it in the hatch/trunk. You can do it inside the car by hooking it up to the back of the headunit. It's just my preference, but I'd rather have it in the car so I can see what song is playing, as well as to keep it at a normal operating temp (e.g. not in the trunk during winter).


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (Schnell GTI)*

just because the connection is in the trunk does not mean the ipod needs to be there. 
(They make RCA cables in varying lengths).


----------



## Schnell GTI (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_just because the connection is in the trunk does not mean the ipod needs to be there. 
(They make RCA cables in varying lengths).

True, but it was super easy to hook it up to the back of the headunit through the ashtray area. From there, you could run it to the ash tray, a mount on the dash, a mount in the glove box, etc.
Another reason for connecting it there was to lessen signal loss and any sort of interference by keeping the length of the RCA cables as short as possible. Most RCA cables aren't shielded, so this was something I took into consideration when doing my install.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Ipod Connections? (Maoziyboy)*

It's not as simple as it seems because the adapter has to provide a signal that tricks the head unit into thinking that a CD changer playing a CD with an endless track is hooked up to the changer port. That's what the adapters above do. I would recommend getting the one that plugs right into the head unit, otherwise you're just wasting time & money on needless wiring.
Here's how I installed my iPod in my old Jetta.


----------

